# New OCR1w - Anyone like the Selle Royal saddle?



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been trying to get my wife into cycling and a couple of years ago bought her a mountain bike. Unfortunately, she never really enjoyed going off road and has always complained about butt discomfort and the such. We've tried a number of saddles and nothing seamed to help, but I couldn't get her to ride regularly, so she never really got used to it.

Off and on, she has indicated she would most likely prefer a road bike, so we went hunting and tried out a few, but in the end the Giant OCR1 had the best components for the money and with an additional discount came to $880. At that price it was clearly a winner and she seemed to like it as much as the Specialized Vita.

My concern at this time is the saddle and fit. I want her to LOVE this bike, so I want to start her off right. We will have the bike professionally fitted, so that won't be an issue. My question is do any of you ladies like the saddle, or was it one of those you burned instantly? Since we haven't been able to nail down a perfect saddle, is Selle Royal Viper worth trying or is there a more popular one we should try first?

Thanks,


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

A lot of ladies like the Terry saddles. I use a Selle Italia Lady gel on my road bike. Different strokes for different folks. A good LBS will swap saddles out for her until she finds one she likes. Good luck.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Terry Saddles suck for me. Try Selle Italia Trans AM.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

hrmm, found a MTB uncomfortable? i'm thinking she'll like a roadie even less....


maybe she's just not into it??


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

wankski said:


> hrmm, found a MTB uncomfortable? i'm thinking she'll like a roadie even less....
> 
> 
> maybe she's just not into it??


Starting her off on an mtb was my idea. A road bike was hers so we'll see. I just picked her up a nice pair of shorts too, so this may also make a big difference on comfort. She knows road bikes are more jarring, so it shouldn't com as a surprise.

I guess time will tell if this was a good investment or a waste of money


----------

